# Sirius??



## emend (Jun 11, 2004)

Have a 2003 spec-v; just put in a new kenwood cd receiver with sirius. ONly complaint is that the sirius display is limited. I've seen on some sirius receivers that the song title, station, and artist are all listed, and there are alot of search and list features. My head unit can only display one thing at a time. 

Question -- Any head units out there with a better satellite radio display, showing more about the station and song with more search features, etc.? I'm a little disappointed and am thinking about replacing it if better in dash receivers are out there. Thanks alot for the help.


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

Pioneer and Alpine are the only 2 head units I would recommend anyone to get. I think they have the best display and best quality. Just my $.02


----------



## scrappy (Jun 30, 2002)

Wich kenwood is it the excelonmodel? That is the only model worth getting from kenwood. Alpine is nice but it is a xm sattelite. The alpine has more tuning features 5 band eq versus 3 band on my excelon but the alpine is only 4 voltr for this years model where the excoln is 5 volt even my 3 year old excelobn deck has a 4.5 volt pre out. But both are really nice excelon in my car alpine in my truck


----------



## Wyldstyle (Sep 10, 2003)

emend said:


> Have a 2003 spec-v; just put in a new kenwood cd receiver with sirius. ONly complaint is that the sirius display is limited. I've seen on some sirius receivers that the song title, station, and artist are all listed, and there are alot of search and list features. My head unit can only display one thing at a time.
> 
> Question -- Any head units out there with a better satellite radio display, showing more about the station and song with more search features, etc.? I'm a little disappointed and am thinking about replacing it if better in dash receivers are out there. Thanks alot for the help.



Try looking at the Clarion products. they are using Sirius and look way better than the kenwood.


----------

